# Must have items from Smashbox



## glam8babe (May 27, 2008)

Well when i go on holiday in July, the airport im going to sells duty free Smashbox and i was wondering what are their must have items?
i already own the photofinish primer and seems to clog my pores abit, i was gonna go for the light version but i think im gonna go for Chanels new one after reading so many good reviews...

so whats the must have smashbox items? brushes.. makeup etc!

thanks in advance!


----------



## Girl about town (May 27, 2008)

the photo finish light is really good, they do a lipgloss called pout and its the most perfect baby pink with no shimmer x


----------



## knoxydoll (May 27, 2008)

Photo finish primer, Jet set waterproof liner in Bronze, the arced liner brush #21, the soft lights and fusion soft lights are awesome too.


----------



## glam8babe (May 27, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 27, 2008)

I agree, the fusion soft lights are amazing. I have one in intermix and it's my favourite thing from Smashbox. I like their eyeshadows too. Zoom and frame I think. Zoom is a dupe for juxt, but I like zoom's texture and finish a lot more.


----------



## frocher (May 27, 2008)

Softlights and the brushes are good.  I like the lip scrub as well.


----------



## sofabean (May 27, 2008)

you know, i really like their matte eye shadows (way more than mac). the color pay off is great and they're SO much easier to blend


----------



## emeraldjewels (Jun 4, 2008)

I love their cream eyeliner palette because the colours are really good and its a really slim palette great for travel etc...


----------



## florabundance (Jun 4, 2008)

I love their photo finish lipsticks.
They have something called Sila-silk technology (sp?) and they're so creamy and moisturizing
they come in cream shimmer and sheer 
i have elegant (which is sheer) and exquisite (cream) and i LOVE them


----------



## srl5045 (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_the photo finish light is really good, they do a lipgloss called pout and its the most perfect baby pink with no shimmer x_

 
Pout is GORGEOUS. I own about 10 tubes of it. 
The color is like an opaque light bright pink... almost like an amplified cream. 
Love it!


----------



## jenjunsan (Jun 5, 2008)

I am a huge fan of their brushes.  I actually prefer Smashbox brushes to many of my MAC brushes!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 5, 2008)

Anyone tried their Anti-Shine? I've heard it's great for keeping the oil slicks away.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 5, 2008)

I agree with the above posters.  Their softlights, lipgloss and brushes are very nice.  

I have a question about Pout.  I know they released it with special packaging as part of the Pussycat Dolls collection.  I got really bad reviews on Makeup Alley so I thought I'd pass on it.  But, I love those soft pastel pinks.  How does it compare to Melrose Mood?


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jun 8, 2008)

Im a huge fan of 2 lines of brushes - NARS and Smashbox. i absolutely love smashbox - the red handle is really cute. i have the big fluffy powder one (super super soft), the crease one (big and fluffy, great for blending), concealor and eyeliner. 

my HG everyday lipstick is Charming. i have 2 backups. really great even without gloss on top. i wear lots of smokey eyes so this goes perfect, but even without dramatic eyes its a cute pinky nude that looks great all day everyday. very versatile and it has a yummy vanilla sweet taste

their e/s is cool too. some of the colors are great, but thats not to say you cant find dupes. im sure you can.


----------



## astronaut (Jun 9, 2008)

the Smashbox Encounter brush set. I've been using it for months and have not lost a single hair from any of the brushes!


----------



## sharon333 (Jun 9, 2008)

I would have to agree with you on that one. I got the set for my birthday and  have really enjoyed it.


----------



## VersaceBlonde (Jun 10, 2008)

Champagne Single, the highlighter quads (one of the few things I've ever hit pan on!), and lipglosses!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jun 10, 2008)

id like to ammend my brush reccomendation, because i just picked up the Smashbox #19 the Face and Body buffer/powder brush... it is heaven on a red handle.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 10, 2008)

I bought the holiday set of the Photo Finish Primer. In it there was the full size primer [I haven't even needed to use it yet], plus a travel size, and this under -eye product that's really good for ridding dark circles. I got all of that for the price of just a primer, so that was cool. I'm still just finishing the travel size and I've had it since December 2007.


----------



## xoleaxo (Jun 12, 2008)

has anyone tried the bionic mascara?  i saw it on QVC while flipping through channels and it looks amazing!!  i'd rather see what you all have to say before spending $19 on it.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sofabean* 

 
_you know, i really like their matte eye shadows (way more than mac). the color pay off is great and they're SO much easier to blend_

 
I totally agree. Smashbox's are so much smoother.


----------



## ewlialovesme (Jun 13, 2008)

Artificial Lights! It's a pearly liquid highlighter that's just incredible. Won't emphasise pores, looks great in pics, lightweight, lasts you ages. I have Prism (peach/pink/gold) but I'm probably going to get Diffuse soon (white pearl).


----------



## astronaut (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ewlialovesme* 

 
_Artificial Lights! It's a pearly liquid highlighter that's just incredible. Won't emphasise pores, looks great in pics, lightweight, lasts you ages. I have Prism (peach/pink/gold) but I'm probably going to get Diffuse soon (white pearl)._

 
I agree! I checked it out and diffuse is fantastic!


----------



## aziajs (Jun 17, 2008)

I forgot about the Artificial Lights.  I have used Prism before and really liked it.  It looked like a MSF when it was on the skin, only better.  It blends easily and is weightless on the skin.


----------



## frocher (Jun 21, 2008)

......


----------



## alabaster (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm falling in love w/ their eye shadow singles, really good color selection/variety, excellent texture for several, really good texture overall; Brazilian bronze, zoom, flamingo, honey, platinum, safari, serpent, torch, 24K are standouts.  The only disappointment for me was Lagoon, which looks like a dupe for the darker shade in the NARS Cleo duo, but the shimmer doesn't show up as nicely.  Serpent is a pearlier dupe of NARS Fuji, and is in the same family as Stila la douce & Lancome designer, Torch is like NARS Taj Mahal blush in an eyeshadow.  Packaging is very sleek & upscale, but I think a flip top lid rather than a screw top would work better.  Ulta.com has better/truer to life pics of the shadows than Sephora.


----------



## punkyp (Jun 26, 2008)

I love the sunset bronzer!


----------



## eversoclever (Jun 27, 2008)

I will have to agree with the Soft Lights - Intermix. It creates a radiant look and it is very hard to overdo.


----------



## static_universe (Jun 27, 2008)

Has anyone tried the o-gloss and is it worth it?


----------



## knoxydoll (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *static_universe* 

 
_Has anyone tried the o-gloss and is it worth it?_

 
Just use if you have O glow then no. Just use it with some gloss on top. If you don't and you like that berry hot pink type of colour then yes. But it's only worth having one of the two.


----------



## star25 (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm so excited to try Smashbox! 
I don't own any of their products, so yesterday I placed an order for their Faces of Fashion Kit from the Shopping Channel.
I can't wait to get it! I've always wanted to try their primer, so luckily this kit includes it.

smashbox Faces of Fashion Kit #2 - Beauty - The Shopping Channel

I got it for $49.96, it was the Showstopper yesterday... I think it was a pretty good deal, esp since it comes with 2 of their brushes.


----------



## knoxydoll (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *star25* 

 
_I'm so excited to try Smashbox! 
I don't own any of their products, so yesterday I placed an order for their Faces of Fashion Kit from the Shopping Channel.
I can't wait to get it! I've always wanted to try their primer, so luckily this kit includes it.

smashbox Faces of Fashion Kit #2 - Beauty - The Shopping Channel

I got it for $49.96, it was the Showstopper yesterday... I think it was a pretty good deal, esp since it comes with 2 of their brushes.




_

 
I was watching that yesterday too. I was tempted to get it but decided I shouldn't.


----------



## Babyphat (Jul 16, 2008)

Anyone else have an opinion on the O-Gloss?


----------



## Aurynn (Jul 20, 2008)

How about their blushes? Are they worth the money?


----------



## Aurynn (Jul 20, 2008)

How about their blushes? Are they worth the money?


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *star25* 

 
_I'm so excited to try Smashbox! 
I don't own any of their products, so yesterday I placed an order for their Faces of Fashion Kit from the Shopping Channel.
I can't wait to get it! I've always wanted to try their primer, so luckily this kit includes it.

smashbox Faces of Fashion Kit #2 - Beauty - The Shopping Channel

I got it for $49.96, it was the Showstopper yesterday... I think it was a pretty good deal, esp since it comes with 2 of their brushes.




_

 
I bought that kit & it is so worth it & very pretty.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 20, 2008)

I ordered (from QVC) the Jet Set Waterproof Shadow Liner in Hollywood. It comes with an awesome smudge brush. I LOVE this stuff! The color is the most gorgeous bronzey brown shimmer - the perfect shade.


----------



## star25 (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I bought that kit & it is so worth it & very pretty._

 

Yeah, it's pretty good. Great way to try out a variety of products from the line.
I love the lipstick, normally I never wear lipstick but I can't get enough of this one!  I think it's called Charming.. the gloss is pretty to layer with the l/s, but it has the worst smell to it! Maybe it's just mine, but I seriously thought it had gone bad when it when I first tried it. It's like cinnamon but not in a good way. hmmm.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *star25* 

 
_Yeah, it's pretty good. Great way to try out a variety of products from the line.
I love the lipstick, normally I never wear lipstick but I can't get enough of this one!  I think it's called Charming.. the gloss is pretty to layer with the l/s, but it has the worst smell to it! Maybe it's just mine, but I seriously thought it had gone bad when it when I first tried it. It's like cinnamon but not in a good way. hmmm._

 
OMG charming and captivating are my favorite lipsticks of all time. i have 2 backups of charming.
they are vanilla flavored .... take yours back..... its probably a bad batch


----------



## star25 (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_OMG charming and captivating are my favorite lipsticks of all time. i have 2 backups of charming.
they are vanilla flavored .... take yours back..... its probably a bad batch_

 

I just realized my sentence made no sense.
I was referring the gloss... do they usually have an odd smell to them? It's odd to me anyway.

But, yeah the lipstick is yummy! In colour and smell


----------



## ktdetails (Jul 23, 2008)

My sister swears by their Photo-Op under eye brightener... you put it on before you put on concealer... she loves it - and she doesn't love anything.

The O-glow products do NOT work for me.  They stain my fingers and do nothing to my cheeks or lips... go figure.

I like their shadows, brushes and the new blush from the Wicked Lovely or whatever it's called collection.  It's beautiful in person.


----------



## abbyquack (Aug 3, 2008)

Just got their mini Socialite brush set from nordstrom.com, and i love it! it's such great quality and 3 really awesome brushes that i feel are unique to smashbox. just thought i'd share!!


----------



## X_cinderella_X (Aug 14, 2008)

I have recently bought the cream eyeliners, and I was really impressed! I bought a trio in purple colours and they go on easily, last all day and really make my green eyes pop. 
I have also purchased a little glass bottle of stuff that turns any eyeshadow into a liner, and its fantastic! (sorry can't think of the name!)


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Aug 14, 2008)

I love their brushes and BROW TECH! this is a staple for me!! Definitly check it out~!


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_I love their brushes and BROW TECH! this is a staple for me!! Definitly check it out~!_

 
I second what she said about the brushes and brow tech...LOVE those! I also enjoy their blushes. They have some gorgeous colors


----------



## abbyquack (Aug 20, 2008)

So on smashbox.com there is this Master's Class Vol 3 Complexion set, including the following products: High Def Healthy FX Foundation, Travel Foundation Brush, Camera-Ready Full Coverage Concealer, Photo Op Under Eye Brightener, Hybrid 2 in 1 Luminizing Primer, Baby Buki Brush, and Pressed Powder/Bronze Lights Duo...plus an instructional DVD..

Are these products any good? It would only be $59, but I've never used Smashbox...


----------



## cetati (Aug 26, 2008)

Photo Finish Primer Light! A must for oil control for oily skinned people like me.. since I started using this I touch up my make up so much less often.


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Aug 27, 2008)

Could I ask where you get your Smashbox from in the UK? I tried looking on the Boots site, since the big one in town sells a heck load of different brands, but no luck :/


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Aug 27, 2008)

I am an AVID user of their photo finish primer, the "True Colour" lip enhancing gloss, and the soft fusions. The thing that I love about this line is they tend to have alot of set that they put together and they are REALLY reasonable priced. Most of the products I have from this line are from sets.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *uh_oh_disco* 

 
_Could I ask where you get your Smashbox from in the UK? I tried looking on the Boots site, since the big one in town sells a heck load of different brands, but no luck :/_

 
theres a website called 'just beauty direct' i dont know the link off my head but if u type that in google it will come up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's uk based

i got my photofinish primer from duty free when i went on holiday last year, there's also usually some good deals on ebay with smashbox in the uk too


----------



## Kuuipo (Sep 5, 2008)

The masterclass 3 kit was so great I had to repurchase it! Everything is so useable-the HD makeup was flawlessand is perfect for skin that is not pink! The luminizing primer, concealor, powder, brronzer all were on the money. Go buy this now!  I can't believe how good this kit is....I'm not generally a Smashbox fan, but this is so totally rocking.


----------

